# Dutchess X Anonymous AND Trixi X Anonymous



## cirrutopia (Mar 8, 2010)

Both of my does gave birth at the end of the weekend. They were from a petshop, and came to me pregnant by mystery suitors. I've heard little squeaks and seen two very slim mommies! I'll post pictures of the babies when the third day comes around.

For now, here are the mommies:



















More pics here: http://cirrutopia.withoutapology.net/MICE/

I'm hoping we can play the game "Which babies belong to which mommy?" a bit, too. I'm glad they're helping each other care for the litters, but I didn't expect them to give birth as soon as they did--I intended to separate them! I'm hoping that there's at least one or two babies that obviously couldn't have come from one mother or the other... (we don't know the fathers, so this game will be super fun).


----------

